# BASS weekend series report



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Arrived at the lake Friday morining was running a little bit later than I wanted.When I get to the ramp Nick and Jameson are there getting ready to launch also, we chat for awhile about were we are going to stay and then decide that we will meet back at the ramp at 8:00. After a long prefishing day I am happy with the numbers of fish but not my size I wanted. The off shore structure is not producing the way I need it to. So off to the room we order pizza and then goto bed 4 of us in one room great way to cut cost. Next practice day I have about the same results as the first. Tournament morning FOG oh no yes forg lots of it get held up about 2 hrs I think cant remember for sure. They let us go and when you go around the corner from the ramp solid fog they didnt see that from the ramp. I was lucky to have marked my spot on the gps the day before so I could follw my trails through fog so thick that you could not see anything. Get to my first spot and in 45 min I have a limit then call in and hour not much weight though. I am taking my fish of when my partner catches a keeper Im glad because he was up there in points. I then finally get a 2 pds smallie in the boat and feel better then at the end of the day I flip under a metal boat dock and set the hook a 4 pd largemouth is tangled up and laying there on its side and I cant reach it and it comes off, I was steaming all day the hard work and right at the end do everything right and that happens. I guess thats fishing and it happens all the time in tournaments to everyone but I ended up only weighing a little over 8lbs and mite have missed a check with that big one. It was one with 23 lbs of smallies and word from the weigh in that Dave Lefebre put him on the fish he was at the weigh in so I'm sure that was the case. No excuse though if you want to be the best you have to beat the best. Had a great time meeting Jameson and some other guys from around the fishing world.

Nick ended up with 11 lbs not sure about Jameson lost him in the shuffle at the weight in.

Mark


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Good job Ranger...Keep on em...I wanted to fish that one but the x-series at Portage got in the way.

mike


----------



## fishinrudy (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks to Jameson for the helpful info getting ready for the tourney. I had a lot of fun and caught a couple of dinks, but no keepers. My boater was pulling them out of the docks in front of me one per dock at a time. He limited within in an hour to an hour and a half and then nothing. The bite just shut down for us. Was a great experience though. See all you lakes trail guys this weekend.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good job guys!
You dont have to win to have a great time .


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Good Job Ranger, but in all honesty, you should be fishing there this weekend!  See ya there FishnRudy.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey there guys, I'd say we all had a good time this weekend. I know it was rough for some of us but I caught my limit and that put me in 13th place for AOY and qualified me for the chamionship in Oct. ot the Patomac. Speaking of the championship, despite Marks tough day and finishing 16th....... guess what Mark you made the championship too. Hope you can make it out there. Thanks to everybody for their continued support through the year, starting in march and still goin strong. Good luck to everyone during the championship season and we'll keep you posted.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Im heading up there today. My partner backed out at the last minute so I'll be fishing alone on a lake I"ve never seen. At least I'll get one practice day. Should still be a great time!!!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

WOW thanks Jameson for that info I would have never even thought of that since I only fished 1 tournament. I will have to see If I can go and let ya all know.

Mark


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Mark I think nick has all the information for you if not call me and I'll read off mine for you. Best thing is its only a $100 deposit that you get back as long as you fish all days that you are eligible. Garaunteed prize of $50,000 to the boater. Hope to see you out there.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow guys! Congrats on making it to the Championship!!!! Your hard work and persistance have paid off :B 
Now go kick some serious BASS on the Potomac  

Marcia


----------

